# Transition Crate from Bedroom to Downstairs at Night



## loyalablue (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi Guys, Hoping you can provide some advice.

How can I transition the re-location of the crate from my bedroom beside my bed with me to downstairs alone at night?

Puppy arrived on Saturday. Over the last two nights I've brought his crate upstairs and had it beside my bed, and I'd say it's worked pretty well and because he's been very tired he so has made no fuss and settled. I've had to settle him a little bit like cuddle and then put him in the crate though.

During the day; I've had the crate downstairs and in the position where it'll be kept.

Over the last two nights in general he has been fine... once he's settled and sleepy. Woke up twice which I chanced the opportunity to go potty and he did, not sure if he really needed it or it was just by chance that I took him.

Anyway, I'd like the crate to be kept full-time downstairs and for him to sleep in it at night but I'm not sure how to and when to go about this. I'm not sure if I should go a third night in my room or change it up somehow.

Should I go another night in my room? or Sleep with him downstairs? or Put him downstairs himself and let him learn? or What?

Thanks!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

It's only been two nights, so the location of the crate isn't very established at this point and he will probably hardly notice the change in location since he's still adjusting. I would just move it to where you want and that's that. 

Some puppies do better at night when they are close to their people, so he may bark/cry more than he was in the bedroom, but if you ignore it and only go to him when he's quiet, he'll learn. 

For going out in the middle of the night, I set an alarm clock for my pup because I didn't want him to think that waking me with barking or whining was appropriate. Over time I set the alarm clock later and later until he was sleeping through the night.


----------



## llillio (Aug 15, 2013)

I agree.
I think we had our puppy in the crate with us for about two weeks, and moved his crate to the living room as soon as he was sleeping through the night. More so because we wanted to be able to hear him whining to go potty. The transition out of the bedroom was completely painless. It almost seemed he couldn't care less...


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Dogs are very flexible ... All my pups start crated by my bed, and have several months time sleeping in my room and freedom to the whole house.. Then one of my girls comes into season and I have to set different arrangements for assigned placements especially since the girls are always with me more closely and it's the boys who get the baby gate, and crate time away from us. And they do just fine... main thing I attend to the needs of individual time with the Boys when I do make changes in a pattern so the new pattern and place is a great thing. And your right I like my pups close so they only learn the lowest level of stirring to get my attention for results for being taken out or anything else, that is all that is needed and it's all that they learn. Been lucky that that lowest level of communication follows them into adult hood.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I am a light sleeper and keep all my pups in their crate beside the bed so if they start stirring around I hear them and take them outside. None of them have gotten to the point of even whining before I get up and take them outside. I moved Kris into a crate in the laundry/mud room when she outgrew the crate by my bed as there is more room for the big crate there and she had been sleeping through the night for a long time.


----------

